# Wow - My Dog Has Gas!



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

I feed my big dogs Science Diet. They don't eat table scraps. We feed them dog bisquits once in a while. So their diet is consistent and no real changes that would cause lots of gas.

But, boy - there are some days when my male pointer just can really cut lose with some nasty gas.

It is worse when I'm working on the computer and he is sleeping quietly by my feet. Other times he passes gas (loudly) when he sits for me - which is nearly every time he sits. Always makes me laugh - I don't know why it is so funny to hear a dog pass gas.

The air is thick in here tonight - any "man" would be impressed by these gasers. My female dog doesn't pass gas - at least stinky or obvious like my male.

I even bought dog "beano" - yes, there is such a thing. 

Anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

Whew Science diet did that to my roommates dog also We just switched food. And gas went away


----------



## MawKettle (Sep 13, 2006)

BaronsMom said:


> My female dog doesn't pass gas - at least stinky or obvious like my male. I even bought dog "beano" - yes, there is such a thing.


Hmmm...well, my four females normally pass MORE than their share of gas....auditorrilly and olfactory (sp? on both of those!)....

We feed them Purina Dog Chow....and a very healthy dose of people food. Not table scraps (well, OK, sometimes.....) but either DH or I prep a bit of chicken and rice every week to mix with the dog chow.....

After the pet food scare....we started pulling back on the dog food and feeding them more of things that we would eat.

I will tell you that since doing this...the gas issue has shrunk considerably....

I will also tell you that, no matter how much they might beg for it, honeydews and cantelopes are NOT suitable fruits to share with the dog :nono:


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Usually most gas problems with dogs is caused by their diet. Sometimes a change in diet will get rid of it.


----------



## debra in ks (Jun 13, 2002)

I used to work as an animal nutritionist. Science diet would not be in my top picks for pet food unless it is the prescription type for diseases that can only be bought at the vet. Check the ingredient label. I'm betting you'll find corn or wheat as a main ingredient. Your dog may not process it well. Foods containing rice as a main ingredient would be better and no more expensive than Science diet. My dog eats Natural Choice. Ingredients are lamb meal, ground rice, rice flour, rice bran and poultry fat. Any food containing mostly lamb, chicken or turkey and rice should be a good food. Hope this helps.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

HeHe.. I used to call my dog.."Smog Dog".. He was deadly!! He could clear out a room with no problem. I was jealous.. 

I tried all kinds of different foods but it didn't matter. I just marked him as bio hazard..

He was a dalmation, So he was the center of attraction with company untill he dropped one of his bombs..


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

debra in ks said:


> I used to work as an animal nutritionist. Science diet would not be in my top picks for pet food unless it is the prescription type for diseases that can only be bought at the vet. Check the ingredient label. I'm betting you'll find corn or wheat as a main ingredient. Your dog may not process it well. Foods containing rice as a main ingredient would be better and no more expensive than Science diet. My dog eats Natural Choice. Ingredients are lamb meal, ground rice, rice flour, rice bran and poultry fat. Any food containing mostly lamb, chicken or turkey and rice should be a good food. Hope this helps.


I'll take a look again at the label. 

When we first got this dog, I did give him the Lamb and Rice variety of Science Diet - I started thinking about hips/joints with our big dogs and switched to the variety to help joint health (same Science Diet product) - but I didn't look at the main ingredients.

I know when any of my dogs have had a "stomach problem" the vet recommends very lean hamburger or chicken and rice for a few days. I cook up a few huge batches of the mix and besides the dogs getting some, my family also gets lean hamburger and rice casseroles! Figured if I was going to feed the dogs expensive burger - my kids should eat it too  

Thanks for the tips everyone! I'll try making some changes and see if my dog will be less of a "stinker" (which almost seems to be a "kind" word for what he is letting loose)


----------



## oreo (Jan 14, 2007)

I read on the net a few years ago that if you add meat tenderizer to a dogs food, the enzymes will help break down whatever it is causing the gas (cellulose?). It worked for my dog and he liked the flavor. I just use a few dashes. HTH


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't know if its the same, but... years ago my vet "reccomended" I switch to science diet. hmmm that was the only place I could buy it. interesting. I remember looking at the label and there was no way I would be feeding that to my dog. it was just ultra cheap dogfood with some extra stuff to call it the "special diet". may have changed now though.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Give him a large tablespoon up to 1/4 cup of plain yogurt with his food and that should help with the gassy stinkers. Bella gets yogurt and I can sure tell when she hasn't had it. I gave my collie and my large chow mix a couple of tablespoons to help with their digestion too.


----------



## lscheopner (Jan 3, 2006)

Bully breeds are the worse for passing gas! We have 2. Someone that shows english bulldogs told us to avoid soy in their dog food. We tried it and it worked! They still have the occasional gas but our frenchie could clear a room. You might try it.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree with switching food. Its like finding the right bullet power combo for a firearm. You need to try different brands until you find one that works for you. Purnia dog chow is low gas for my three. If I have in-laws coming visting I switch to Ol' Roy. 250# worth of dogs passing some really rank gas makes people not to want to stay for long.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

> Wow - My Dog Has Gas!


Wow! What a stinker!

(groans) I actually typed that in, didn't I? And I am actually gonna post it, aren't I?

(thunks self in head)

I am so ashamed.


----------



## dog_groomer (Nov 15, 2006)

I find that to be true about Science diet. I have customers that tell me the same thing. I am not sure why this food is causing all this gas, to bad you can't run a car on it. LOL Try a food that is made with better ingredients. Avoid food made with corn.


----------

